# Charging specs



## blur (Jun 18, 2014)

Would someone be able to point me in the right direction to read up on charging specs? I just bought the MMU-X3 and the Foursevens charger has some different settings on it. With the 3.7v li-ion 4000mHa battery should I be charging at 3.6v or 4.2v and with 0.5 amps or 1 amp? Also, is it better to store a li-ion battery charged or with little power?


----------



## inetdog (Jun 18, 2014)

It varies slightly with the specific lithium chemistry and mechanical construction, but 3/4 charge is definitely better than full charge for storage. Just do not let self discharge take you below the low limit though.


----------

